# Breeding In California



## mhon (Aug 30, 2007)

anyone breeding piranhas here in southern california? I've moved here and would love to see other piranha enthusiast. please do let me know!


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

Considering piranhas are illegal there, I am going to say you are S.O.L and since we do not encourage breeding or owning piranhas in illegal states I am going to have to close this thread


----------

